# Wheeze ease in a diffuser



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

*Hey every birdie! I need some help to figure out how to diffuse wheeze ease for my budgie. We bought the ready to use stuff, but I want to make sure I get this right, obviously. I just need to know before we put it in. Thanks guys!*


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I've never heard of it. 
Are you certain it is safe for your budgie? 
I'd recommend discussing it with the Avian Vet before using and, if safe, to determine the best method for using it.

I would suggest you use a warm mist humidifier with a drop or two of 100% pure eucalyptus oil instead.*


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Sorry Kristen, I’ve never heard of it either.. where did you get it?


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

*Lonny got it from 'The bird care company', but Lindsey from 'Cute Little Birdies' has it for sale on her site too. And as far as the oil, I've heard it's no good for budgies, no essential oil is. And our vet doesn't know anything regarding natural or homeopathic solutions.*


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I can't help you with regard to the "wheeze-ease".

I use eucalyptus oil in a warm mist humidifier for my birds and it works well for respiratory issues.

I know that certain pure essential oils are just fine for birds and eucalyptus oil is one of them.  
However, if you don't feel comfortable using it that's up to you.*


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

*Which eucalyptus oil do you use? And the warm most humidifier? We would like to get one, but we are too nervous because of things that heat up.*


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I have the Vicks 750 1 gallon Warm Mist Humidifier which has an automatic shut off.

Vicks 1 gallon Warm Mist Humidifier

The eucalyptus oil I use is: 
NOW Eucalyptus 100% essential oil

NOW Eucalyptus Oil

It is also rated #1 on the 2019 list of "best eucalyptus essential oils" for whatever that may be worth.

All Top Best*


----------

